# How Accurate Are Your New Watches?



## Darkstream (Aug 28, 2005)

I mean quality mechanichal watches from 1970 to 2000,

and ordinary everyday watches, no arm or leg involved. Like Roy's perhaps.

I expect seconds per week.

Not two minutes per day.

What do you get guys?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Dark,

My 1975 regulated seiko 600m with it's 36,000bph movement was accurate to around +-5-10 seconds, not bad it really it all depends how you wear the watch, if the watch is subjected to temp changes and worn in an active job the rate will vary during the day.

Bry



Darkstream said:


> I mean quality mechanichal watches from 1970 to 2000,
> 
> and ordinary everyday watches, no arm or leg involved. Like Roy's perhaps.
> 
> ...


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

I have 2 Bucherer chronometer circa 1975 both with ETA movements. Both bought because I always wanted a chronometer and they fitted into my buying plan ...........what plan, see it, like it, buy it plan.

One keeps time to +- 3 seconds per day.

The second +- 10 seconds per day, still acceptable.

Not bad for 30 year old watches.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I expect seconds per week.


Optimistic if you ask me....You need a quartz for that...

You may get that as a _daily_ variation from a very well set up watch but personally I dont get hung up on accuracy, I change my watches daily so never bother to time them...


----------



## bobbysamd (Apr 2, 2005)

My 2000 GMT-Master runs +5 per day. That has been since servicing. It has done better; when it was new I had it regulated well and it was running at perhaps +0.5 per day!

My UTS Diver, with a chrono-grade ETA 2824-2, runs + 1 1/2 per day. My two-week old Laco diver, with a regular 2824-2, is running +4 - +8 per day. I timed my new DOXA Caribbean overnight and it gained about five seconds. It has a 2824-2.

My new Citizen Promaster "Auto-Zilla" was losing eight seconds a day. I had it regulated, and it now seems to gain about one second a day when on the winder and loses about two seconds a day when worn.

I have read that the new Seiko Spring Drives are accurate to within one second a day.

Hope that helps a little more.


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Like Bry says, it depends on how you wear them. My experience with all of my mechanical watches, (and I have a few 15 year old ones that did not cost $10 when I bought them) is that they do not consistently gain or loose. I keep changing watches so I guess I just never wear one for a long enough stretch to see a consistent gain or loss. The way I wear them, a watch might very well gain 10 to 20 seconds in one day. Two days later, it might be 5 seconds slow. In the long run, even a relatively inexpensive mechanical can actually beat a quartz, just because a quartz that looses a second a day, will consistently do so.

I am not too concerned with seconds either, but I do have two watches that each have two mechanical movements in the same case. THAT can be a real irritation. Wearing two watches at the same time, in a single case, you cannot help comparing the two, and it peeves me off when they dont run together. It makes it very obvious that at least one of the two is wrong.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This runs at -1 second a day on the wrist. But it is an RLT after all.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I like mechanical watches to be within 3 or 4 s+ per day, and not with a loss.

But 2 mins per day wouldn't worry many people, and some like a watch to be on the fast side so they aren't late for appointments etc.

If a non chronometer is within -5 and + 20 s per day then that is what is expected.

With high beat 2824/2836's, a gain of within 4 s+ per day is easily obtainable.

Just remember that mechanicals aren't quartz, and there will be positional variations in gain/retard with an older watch; but this should be accepted


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

My most accurate watch is my Omega Dynamic Chrono, when I first got it (fleebay) it ran approx +10 sec a day, after a little tweaking it now runs to about +10 seconds a week or less depending on wear. there is a wonderful sense of satisfaction when you check against the atomic clock in the morning and see the watch virtually spot on....nice, and all with an old spring and a few cogs!









My RLT divers special comes a very close second though, very close!

Best regards David


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > I expect seconds per week.
> 
> 
> Optimistic if you ask me....You need a quartz for that...
> ...


I agree.Mine are spot on,but I only wear quartz if I can.

Mech watches can be accurate,but a lot are not.Roy's keep very good time,but seconds a week is a lot to ask IMO.

Wear quartz if you want good timekeeping.Mech is rubbish anyway


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Wear quartz if you want good timekeeping.Mech is rubbish anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

well now,accuracy is not my thing-i sometimes wear watches that will gain ten minutes a day-if i like the watch then i'll wear it.

i also have lots of watches that are exactly correct to the nanosecond-twice a day
















i agree with alex about the quartz accuracy thing.

BUT NOT ABOUT MECHS BEING RUBBISH-bloody heritic









i would say that more work goes into a compensated balance than a gross of soul less CRAPPY quartz- so there









john.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > > I expect seconds per week.
> ...


You little bugger!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Some valid pionts there,but I don't agree with any of them









I myself could not give a monkey's chuff how much work goes into a doo da or compensated whatsit









Mech is dead long live cheap quartz movements in expensive watches.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Some valid pionts there,but I don't agree with any of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know guys it`s really sad, I think we should club together,start a collection, if we send in what ever cash we can spare, I`m sure we can get enough together to buy Alex some new marbles to replace the ones he`s so obviously lost, poor chap


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Some valid pionts there,but I don't agree with any of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Go and post that on t'other side, I could do with a laugh.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I love this place.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

So do I









I don't think anyone can argue against my most valid points.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've made a valid point? Bugger, I missed that.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Stan.

I will go back and read through all 6000 posts of mine,sure I can find one.If not will a load of





















do?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's more like it!























Oh, how we used to expound the virtues of your polishing stick.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ahh,the polishing stick







How I long for those days.

Rub it hard they used to say,good times


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the offer of a Marble charity Mac,but please all members keep your cash and save it for having your incablocs tweaked


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I see plenty of members reading this thread,but no replies.

No one kills a thread like me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I see plenty of members reading this thread,but no replies.
> 
> No one kills a thread like me
> 
> ...


*MURDERER!!! *























BTW I concur with this place being great


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I don't think anyone can argue against my most valid points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t be silly, there`s always someone here who`s willing to argue with anybody about anything


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I see plenty of members reading this thread,but no replies.
> ...


Mac the knife .............strikes again






























do you want some help to get wheeled off the thread????????


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Watch forums can get a little too watchy for me.I like to direct threads away from the regular watch discussions if possible.

If I am honest,discussing watches frightens me,it can be a little dare I say anorak














at times.

This is why I try to not like mech watches far too much serious discussion and feelings invloved.Its only a watch.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Saw your comment about Stan and me on the Birthday thread..........not nice
















Posted a reply























Me ............yes I agree............OLD ................but graceful


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Watch forums can get a little too watchy for me.I like to direct threads away from the regular watch discussions if possible.
> 
> If I am honest,discussing watch frightens me,it can be a little dare I say anorak
> 
> ...


It is the right of every forum member to go totally off topic whenever the fancy (or oppotrunity) takes him or her


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Watch forums can get a little too watchy for me.I like to direct threads away from the regular watch discussions if possible.
> ...


I watch you accurately all the time






























Back on topic !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have this theory.









Watch forums.Places where watch collectors and such,discuss watches and straps
















A poster posts about his new ex mil special forces watches,only issue to special forces Delta force types.Or a rather large rugged dive watch.

A pic is posted of said watch on an aftermarket uncomfortable but very macho strap,either with a large firearm or knife.

Now.

The poster is under the illusion that buying such a watch makes him look like either a deep sea diver or a hardened mercenary.But how many Special forces guys post pics of their watches with guns on forums?









Weraing a James Bond Nato,on your Sub does not qualify you for a free licence to kill,or walk round Tesco thinking you are a Special agent.No one is going to notice you have a 5512 on a Nato,or a Seiko 30000000m ti corned beef tin.It is just a stupidly big watch,how much?
















No offence meant to anyone who may be offended.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have this theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Alex

But I also hate Rap artist and such that have to show their wealth by placing a watch on their wrist, with so many diamonds that on a sunny day, they cannot tell the time but get blinded.

By the way, no offence taken


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Part deux









What I mean Is.Buying a big macho watch,and then posting it on a discussion forum,sort of defeats the object IMO.Real men dont discuss


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I have this theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to tell me there are people on this forum who go out in public wearing impractical & possibly silly looking watches


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Part deux
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who discussing ........haven't mentioned a watch .............most of the night


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I have this theory.
> ...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mac.

I hoped no one would agree with me,so I must change my arguments
















Showing your wealth on your wrist is ok,if thats what you want.

I was not infering that just having a mil watch makes you military qualified.Well I was but I have more.

We all have to admit that discussing watches can be a little nerdy







So buying a butch watch and then going all anorak and posting how lovely it is defeats the object a little


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac.
> 
> I hoped no one would agree with me,so I must change my arguments
> 
> ...


If you look at my website you will find no real mil spec watches and I use the forum to try and acquire watches that I like .............truthfully, I don't try to please anyone but myself.

I don't think anyone I have met on the forum tries to hoist there like, dislike onto people, it should be just a fun place ......sometimes watches coming second.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Mac.
> 
> I hoped no one would agree with me,so I must change my arguments
> 
> ...


Actually I agree with you


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Arghh you quoted me Roy as I was editing my post
















RLT is the best around,for the main reason I can post drivel until I get bored and no one deletes it except me


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Arghh you quoted me Roy as I was editing my post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lot of drivel on here, just listen to Mac .................or mention a RED watch for a response


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Arghh you quoted me Roy as I was editing my post
> ...


Careful Roy, I have a Red watch and I`m prepared to use it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Choosing watches because you like them is the only way IMO.

My posts are what they,ramblings of a disturbed mind









What I have been getting at it.I do find just watch talk and nowt else a little disturbing
















What else disturbs me is posts like this...

Just pulled the trigger on this??
















I just bought this,a Sub 5485799 as worn by a fictional character.I wear it on a very uncomfortable strap,that looks like a strap from a film about a fictional character.Look at my pic,of it next to a rather large scary looking knife


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


Seen it ..................... BRIGHT little thing isn't it.







it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Following on from my previous post.

Knives and watches or guns and watches.I have no prob with guns,owned a few.

But.

A person who frequents forums a lot.Cannot be the most outdoors person.And is straight online as soon as they get home from work.Now this person buys a watch based on the fact a fictional character wears it,and then posts pics of it next to various instruments of pain







Is this not a little odd









So what is going on inside the persons head?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Following on from my previous post.
> 
> Knives and watches or guns and watches.I have no prob with guns,owned a few.
> 
> ...


6500 posts in approx 800 days, average 8.125 post a day

You need to get out more Alex























By the way JAMES BOND is a fictional character


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot to add.

All in fun only,post what you want.

WEIRDOS


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> Forgot to add.
> 
> All in fun only,post what you want.
> 
> ...


I agree with you again. Going to have to stop agreeing


----------



## Will_de_Beest (Nov 22, 2004)

I seem to have stumbled into a philosophy seminar while looking for the gents. Oh well, so long as I wash my hands afterwards...

"What else disturbs me is posts like this...

Just pulled the trigger on this??

I just bought this,a Sub 5485799 as worn by a fictional character.I wear it on a very uncomfortable strap,that looks like a strap from a film about a fictional character.Look at my pic,of it next to a rather large scary looking knife."

Alex might have continued that such Mittyesque entries are invariably followed by a string of posts offering such validations as 'Cool', 'Sweet' and (usually several times) 'Awesome'. Our faux-macho camouflage fantasist is thus comforted that he's not alone in the world (although he may be alone in his mum's house while she's out at bingo) and that he has won the approval of other Real Men in his cave complex.

Clive

(whose watch dial bears the word 'Aviator', although he's never flown anything bigger than a kite. Who's the fantasist now?)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

James who??









I do get out,I saw the error of my ways otherwise my count would be double that







Ask Stan or any other long standing member.I have slowed right down.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Will_de_Beest said:


> I seem to have stumbled into a philosophy seminar while looking for the gents. Oh well, so long as I wash my hands afterwards...
> 
> "What else disturbs me is posts like this...
> 
> ...


All these characters would have me worried






























I'm easily worried and by the way Alex, I have two lovely Tissot quartz watches. I know you hate them but I don't give a pooooo


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> No offence meant to anyone who may be offended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















I noticed we had a new member named "sad" a couple of days ago. Sarky comment or real member







?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Aviator is ok on a watch,as long as you dont have to go to an airport and stand next to a plane wearing said watch and a flight jacket,with your thumb up


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I like most quartz Roy,no pooo needed old pal







I would just have chosen the Citizen because it looks more complicated


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

raketakat said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > No offence meant to anyone who may be offended.
> ...


I know him, he suffers from SAD (Seasonal affective disorder) a light deficiency disorder.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I like most quartz Roy,no pooo needed old pal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More bling for the bucks ..............I fully understand


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I like most quartz Roy,no pooo needed old pal
> ...


Spot on


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


Was that an S for silence ...............from Alex


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No,I seem to have posted before i finshed,as usual














All fixed now.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't do "big", it's something I have no experience of.
















I prefer "old", now, that I understand.









This is neither big nor old and quite accurate, to within a couple of seconds a week.









I doubt it would look more impressive if photographed with a firearm or bladed weapon. That would turn a silk purse into a sows ear.
















Get off on this, if it lights you touch paper.









The "Red One".


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

AlexR said:


> No,I seem to have posted before i finshed,as usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As mac about premature posting ..........been doing it quite a lot lately
















It happens to people of his age ..........coming early

to the forum


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

AlexR said:


> I do find just watch talk and nowt else a little disturbing


Go down the pub then.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> I don't do "big", it's something I have no experience of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Stan ..............made my night.

WHERE ARE YOU MAC ?????????????????????? a real RED watch


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

dapper said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I do find just watch talk and nowt else a little disturbing
> ...


I would do but I am a moderator,and so have to stick around to make sure no one posts any offensive threads























Come on admit it,grown men complementing other men on their choice of wrist jewelry,and how chunky it,is.Not right is it


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Come on admit it,grown men complementing other men on thier choice of wrist jewelry,and how chunky it,is.Not right is it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less worrying than if I started complimenting you on how nicely your jeans hug your bumcheeks














?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks Ian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

raketakat said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > Come on admit it,grown men complementing other men on thier choice of wrist jewelry,and how chunky it,is.Not right is it
> ...


My jeans haven't done that for a while.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


The legs of my jeans hug my bumcheeks





























Just behind the knee


----------



## justinp (Jul 8, 2005)

How accurate are your new watches _indeed_


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

justinp said:


> How accurate are your new watches _indeed_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes quite


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Any newbies that think the thread may have gone wierd,please feel free to look through the old threads from last year or so.This is how RLT used to be when us serious posters used to use the forum.

Its only fun,so no one get offended please
















Watches are ok, and this is a watch forum,but they are not life and death.They tell the time and thats it.

Please feel free to join in and be silly,I'm back and it will get better or worse depending on your outlook


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alex,

I'm glad you are back.









I love wrist watches (and other timepieces) but they are devices to tell time, IMO.

I also love the history of watchmaking and the evolution of it, including quartz and "electric" watches. All are valid, to me.









If people want to have a theme to their collecting then fine. A watch is just that unless you want to make it a statement. That's where fashion kicks in.









I'm a little anti- fashion, as you may have gathered.
















Unless, "retro" becomes "fashion".

Oops, it already did.









Bed time.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

AlexR said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


Are you calling me a puff?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Alan,

I don't think Alex was referring to any persons sexual persuasion. I did not see it that way and we don't discriminate on this forum in any case.









He may have been referring to an obsession with things military by those that have little understanding of military reality, not those who do.









We do not refer to or discriminate against a member of this forum by reason of sexual persuasion, gender, race or religion as long as those issues do not infringe forum rules.

I don't find the term "puff" relevant or desirable on this forum.

Let's not get wound up over trivia.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Stan said:


> Alan,
> 
> I don't think Alex was referring to any persons sexual persuasion. I did not see it that way and we don't discriminate on this forum in any case.
> 
> ...


It was just a little joke, Stan


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jokes are a good thing Alan.









We do a lot on here, as you have seen.









But, we still need more.









Can I go to bed now (please







)?







I'm knackerd.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Typical....Im away on a Heathrow run half the night and I miss out on 'Mad Alex' after hes run out of pills.....Oh well.....There is allways a next time


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My.............................hasn't this thread grown


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> My.............................hasn't this thread grown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll just tack a bit on the end about chronometers and nobody will be any the wiser







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> We do not refer to or discriminate against a member of this forum by reason of sexual persuasion, gender, race or religion as long as those issues do not infringe forum rules.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only descriminate against people because of their _species_

























jasonm said:


> Typical....Im away on a Heathrow run half the night and I miss out on 'Mad Alex' after hes run out of pills.....Oh well.....There is allways a next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He needs some more `Dried Frog Pills`, now made from a plant substitute and therefore suitable for vegetarians
















BTW my Sturmanskie chrono is still one my most acccurate mechanical watches, hasn`t lost or gained a second since yesterday unlike a more famous make of watch which is 2 seconds slow


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome back Alex









Just remeber those poor people in Pakistan won't be giving a **** about watches right now. As is said before it's best not to take it too seriously.

btw just recieved another qtz Timex diver and have syncro'd it with the pips, repot on it's time keeping later!







and perhaps a picture next to an AK47 I just happen to have


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Longest thread in a while.Nice









Jason stick around old pal I am sure I can force out a few more posts,I need laxatives
















Good to be back on form,speedposting has returned to RLT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW my Sturmanskie chrono is still one my most acccurate mechanical watches, hasn`t lost or gained a second since yesterday unlike a more famous make of watch which is 2 seconds slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ve been winding it every day since posting the above comment 10 days ago, worn it a few times but not adjusted it as it didn`t seem to need it, anyway I`ve just checked it against the RC clock and it`s spot on









*Poljot Sturmanski Chronograph, 31682, 25 Jewel Movement*










Really must take a better photo


----------

